# Mi sto perdendo ... ancora ...



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


ciao Ery...indubbiamente non era racchiudibile per sms.

Ci devo pensare. Ti conosco bene, quindi non è così semplicemente perchè so che sei...una iena ma anche molto sensibile. Troppo nei confronti del giudizio degli altri.
E di giudizi ne sono stati dati tanti, e a sproposito.

Ora, lo sai che non do giudizi di merito e non ti ho mai vista come una che tradisce, ma a parte questo...so anche perchè non lo trovo incredibile che si possono amare due uomini contemporanemanete ma non credo sia il tuo caso.

Marco quello che ti ha riportato alla vita come donna. E non per un cazzo poco.
Massimo...Massimo...un amore platonico idealizzato.


Mmmhhhh.....non è che sei in menopausa e hai gli ormoni a palla e prendi fischi per lazzi? o come diavolo si dice?


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2012)

non sei stata amata e sei stata tradita, ma questo non ti giustifica nel  fare dei casini in giro, impelagandoti in rapporti poco trasparenti.
un sacco di gente si giustifica dicendo che si dà alla bella vita perchè ha sofferto e bla bla bla, ma la trovo solo un'infantile giustificazione.
se il mondo è una merda, questo non ci giustifica nel momento in cui lo rendiamo merda ++,  per rivalsa e se qualcuno ci ha fatto soffrire non vedo perchè far soffrire qualcun altro che non  c'entra una sega ed è completamente incolpevole.
ascoltami, gli intrighetti lasciali alle fiction dove garko esce nudo e implume dalle piscine.
tu fai le cose semplici e oneste.

[mod- madre badessa OFF]


----------



## Flavia (20 Settembre 2012)

benvenuta


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....*ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini*??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:



quello che ci distingue dagli animali dovrebbe essere proprio questo controllare i propri istinti.. se volessi scoparmi tutte le donne per cui provo emozioni non la finiremmo più..  il fatto che sei stata tradita secondo te è un diritto acquisito per tradire?....


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sei stata amata e sei stata tradita, ma questo non ti giustifica nel fare dei casini in giro, impelagandoti in rapporti poco trasparenti.
> un sacco di gente si giustifica dicendo che si dà alla bella vita perchè ha sofferto e bla bla bla, ma la trovo solo un'infantile giustificazione.
> se il mondo è una merda, questo non ci giustifica nel momento in cui lo rendiamo merda ++, per rivalsa e se qualcuno ci ha fatto soffrire non vedo perchè far soffrire qualcun altro che non c'entra una sega ed è completamente incolpevole.
> ascoltami, gli intrighetti lasciali alle fiction dove garko esce nudo e implume dalle piscine.
> ...


 Tesla.. ti amo sempre di più...:up:


----------



## milli (20 Settembre 2012)

anche da parte mia


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Ery, per rispondere ad un messaggio specifico, alla fine del messaggio c'è scritto
RISPONDI CITANDO.
cliccaci sopra e poi è tutto come scrivere il post

Se invece vuoi scrivere qualcosa senza citare nessuno, in fondo alla pagina a sinistra c'è scritto
RISPONDI ALLA DISCUSSIONE.



Mi sembra di essere nel film Frankestein juonior quando c'era lui imprigionato nella libreria scorrevole.
TOGLI CANDELA! APPOGGIA CANDELA!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sei stata amata e sei stata tradita, ma questo non ti giustifica nel  fare dei casini in giro, impelagandoti in rapporti poco trasparenti.
> un sacco di gente si giustifica dicendo che si dà alla bella vita perchè ha sofferto e bla bla bla, ma la trovo solo un'infantile giustificazione.
> se il mondo è una merda, questo non ci giustifica nel momento in cui lo rendiamo merda ++,  per rivalsa e se qualcuno ci ha fatto soffrire non vedo perchè far soffrire qualcun altro che non  c'entra una sega ed è completamente incolpevole.
> ascoltami, gli intrighetti lasciali alle fiction dove *garko esce nudo e implume dalle piscine.*
> ...


:bleah:


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> benvenuta


Grazie Flavia


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ery, per rispondere ad un messaggio specifico, alla fine del messaggio c'è scritto
> RISPONDI CITANDO.
> cliccaci sopra e poi è tutto come scrivere il post
> 
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sei stata amata e sei stata tradita, ma questo non ti giustifica nel fare dei casini in giro, impelagandoti in rapporti poco trasparenti.
> un sacco di gente si giustifica dicendo che si dà alla bella vita perchè ha sofferto e bla bla bla, ma la trovo solo un'infantile giustificazione.
> se il mondo è una merda, questo non ci giustifica nel momento in cui lo rendiamo merda ++, per rivalsa e se qualcuno ci ha fatto soffrire non vedo perchè far soffrire qualcun altro che non c'entra una sega ed è completamente incolpevole.
> ascoltami, gli intrighetti lasciali alle fiction dove garko esce nudo e implume dalle piscine.
> ...


:quoto:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

che bella messa in scena per tornare in pista
complimenti 

adios


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ery, per rispondere ad un messaggio specifico, alla fine del messaggio c'è scritto
> RISPONDI CITANDO.
> cliccaci sopra e poi è tutto come scrivere il post
> 
> ...


Sei sempre la solita....ahahahaha mi stanno già massacrando...


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


parbleau....che coincidenza....ahahahah

che siano gli stessi sciroccati de Marco e Massimo che scassano er cazzo qua?

ma com'e' piccolo er calendario...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


BELLA.. è questa foto che usi per far partire la mano ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## tesla (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essere nel film Frankestein juonior quando c'era lui imprigionato nella libreria scorrevole.
> TOGLI CANDELA! APPOGGIA CANDELA!



:rotfl:
:rotfl:

AB....AB....AB qualcosa


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> parbleau....che coincidenza....ahahahah
> 
> che siano gli stessi sciroccati de Marco e Massimo che scassano er cazzo qua?
> 
> ...


e aggiungo che me so' scordato de mannarte affankulo...

scusa la distrasiun...se puoi...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> BELLA.. è questa foto che usi per far partire la mano ? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No no, vado a memoria.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


ahahahahah

parbleau....che coincidenza....ahahahah

che siano gli stessi sciroccati de Marco e Massimo che scassano er cazzo qua?

ma com'e' piccolo er calendario...

ahahahahah

e aggiungo che me so' scordato de mannarte affankulo...

scusa la distrasiun...se puoi...

ahahahah

(mo' e' mejo...ahahahah)


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Mi riviene in mente quella storiella che girava su facebook su quelli che andavano a ricercare gente tipo i compagni delle elementari, etc etc.......e uno di questi rispondeva: Abitamo vicini, non t'ho cercato per 20 anni, un cacchio di motivo ci sarà.

Bhò, a me questi che escono fuori dopo eoni mi puzzano sempre.......

OT:

Manitù sabbia e ogni granello è un porco......(si è una bestemmia), stò thread manco a pagina tre è arrivato......lo svacco è partito a pagina due.....e che due OO.


Firmato:

Il signore dei Tubarai.


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, vado a memoria.


 poche immagini allora :rotfl:
:rotfl:    :rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> poche immagini allora :rotfl:
> :rotfl: :rotfl:


Po(r)che ma buone.


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Mi sembri divisa tra due persone, una che ti ha dato prova concreta dei suoi sentimenti e una che dopo tanti anni è ancora avvolta da un'aura di bei ricordi, un uomo vero e uno idealizzato.
La "stoccata cattiva" basata sulla mia esperienza fresca fresca è questa: in tempi di crisi il mondo è pieno di vecchi amici che ti considerano ancora speciale e vorrebbero offrirti una spalla su cui piangere...e non solo quello.

Comunque, benvenuta!


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Po(r)che ma buone.



continua allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


la faccio troppo facile ma non ho dubbi: l'amico con famiglia va allontanato; perché non ti ha cercato prima di intraprendere un rapporto tanto importante?
ma se marco ti appaga come mai hai questi dubbi?


----------



## Simy (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sembri divisa tra due persone, una che ti ha dato prova concreta dei suoi sentimenti e una che dopo tanti anni è ancora avvolta da un'aura di bei ricordi, un uomo vero e uno idealizzato.
> La "stoccata cattiva" basata sulla mia esperienza fresca fresca è questa: *in tempi di crisi il mondo è pieno di vecchi amici che ti considerano ancora speciale e vorrebbero offrirti una spalla su cui piangere*...e non solo quello.
> 
> Comunque, benvenuta!


esattamente!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> continua allora :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non si smette mai, caro amico cantautore.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>




ciao....


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Sei sempre la solita....ahahahaha mi stanno già massacrando...


te l'avevo detto. Normale.

Ma questo forum è un contenitore di scambio, e senza quello...non si va avanti.

Tieni l'embolo in borsa.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> :rotfl:
> 
> AB....AB....AB qualcosa



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Sei sempre la solita....ahahahaha mi stanno già massacrando...


ma  sei qui per prendere in giro 
la gente?
mi pare un atteggiamento fuori luogo per una che vuole esporre la sua storia.per quanto mi riguarda ho già perso troppo tempo


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma  sei qui per prendere in giro
> la gente?
> mi pare un atteggiamento fuori luogo per una che vuole esporre la sua storia.per quanto mi riguarda ho già perso troppo tempo



Non hai sbattuto la porta peró....


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi riviene in mente quella storiella che girava su facebook su quelli che andavano a ricercare gente tipo i compagni delle elementari, etc etc.......e uno di questi rispondeva: Abitamo vicini, non t'ho cercato per 20 anni, un cacchio di motivo ci sarà.
> 
> Bhò, a me questi che escono fuori dopo eoni mi puzzano sempre.......
> 
> ...


ho dato alcune dritte ad erinni.
E' intelligente tanto da averle colte.

Non sarebbe mia amica se no
:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non hai sbattuto la porta peró....


veramente ci ho sbattuto io:unhappy:

hai del ghiaccio:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahahahahah
> 
> parbleau....che coincidenza....ahahahah
> 
> ...



Perdi colpi Stermy...
andare a letto prima la sera?


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non hai sbattuto la porta peró....


abita nel  colosseo :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Comunque si...
so puó provare affetto per più uomini...
e chi te lo impedisce?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma  sei qui per prendere in giro
> la gente?
> mi pare un atteggiamento fuori luogo per una che vuole esporre la sua storia.per quanto mi riguarda ho già perso troppo tempo


Uno potrà ridere di una battuta sul suo 3D o no?
E' una mia amica. Le ho fatto una battuta. l'ha capita e ha riso.
Perchè ti comunico che lei ha la mia stessa ironia e anche nella merda più totale, io e lei troviamo sempre. E dico sempre il tempo per il sorriso.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non hai sbattuto la porta peró....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:



Ciao erinni . 


Da quando ti sei separata, cosa hai capito in piu di te stessa ?


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*eccone*

Eccone un 'altra di livello,aggioniamo l'elenco:Trasparenza aut,massinfedele quasi aut..stamo ancora a ride,Cheater fuori sede, ha un viaggio sulla luna,marco:aut,complimenti vivissimi!!Oscuro aveva torto......!!


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma sei qui per prendere in giro
> la gente?
> *mi pare un atteggiamento fuori luogo per una che vuole esporre la sua storia.per quanto mi riguarda ho già perso troppo tempo



Fosse l'unica, in caso.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fosse l'unica, in caso.


le è partito l'embolo.
Chissà perchè...


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le è partito l'embolo.
> Chissà perchè...


E' fatta così. Sbalzi umorali e tutto.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*joey*

A difendere certi elementi caro amico questi sono i risultati!!


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

ne convengo





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Fosse l'unica, in caso.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un 'altra di livello,aggioniamo l'elenco:Trasparenza aut,massinfedele quasi aut..stamo ancora a ride,Cheater fuori sede, ha un viaggio sulla luna,marco:aut,complimenti vivissimi!!Oscuro aveva torto......!!




oscu, ma dici che è na bufala ?


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

ao 'Minerva Blow mi dite qualcosa ?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> oscu, ma dici che è na bufala ?


erinni è una mia amica nel reale.
Una delle mie quattro amiche e l'unica a cui ho detto di manager.

Le ho detto io di tradi


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ao 'Minerva Blow mi dite qualcosa ?



... 

Qualcosa.


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

qualcosa


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> erinni è una mia amica nel reale.
> Una delle mie quattro amiche e l'unica a cui ho detto di manager.
> 
> Le ho detto io di tradi





Tu Tici eh..ok...


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Tu Tici eh..ok...



La tua cattiva fede ti cataloga


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Micia*

Bufala di livello!!:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> ...
> 
> Qualcosa.





Minerva ha detto:


> qualcosa



generosi:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tua cattiva fede ti cataloga



Secondo un catalogo che hai redatto tu.

non io :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bufala *di livello!*!:rotfl:



quello ormai è implicito.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*Mhhh*

Forse abbiamo letto male?


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La tua cattiva fede ti cataloga




12 risposte e 9 hanno dubbi e tu cosa rispondi ? dopo il casino che è successo è anche comprensibile che si abbiano.


e quella catalogata son io ? sorrido.


ecco, ricorda la domanda che mi hai posto  alla quale non ho ancora risposto.


Questo è un esempio :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Perdi colpi Stermy...
> andare a letto prima la sera?


e' sto cazzo de fatto che nun se po' corregge o integra'...

e grazie se te sta a quore la mia salute....

te devo rivaluta'...ricordamelo...

ahahahahah


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Però...se fossi entrata trovando un'accoglienza del genere sarei scappata a gambe levate.
Non mi sembra una storia assurda...poi se c'è un'altra persona che mette in gioco il proprio nick presentandola a tutti...
E' un peccato svaccare una discussione dopo così poche pagine, dai.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> erinni è una mia amica nel reale.
> Una delle mie quattro amiche e l'unica a cui ho detto di manager.
> 
> Le ho detto io di tradi


maro', figuramose l'artre e 3...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Secondo un catalogo che hai redatto tu.
> 
> non io :mrgreen:


non stai credendo che sia una mia amica e una persona che davvero sta nella merda o sbaglio?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> 12 risposte e 9 hanno dubbi e tu cosa rispondi ? dopo il casino che è successo è anche comprensibile che si abbiano.
> 
> 
> e quella catalogata son io ? sorrido.
> ...


l'esempio è che io non faccio giochetti.
A differenza tua evidentemente visto che lo sospetti di me.

Ti ripeto  dal basso del mio infantile comportamento (cit) che Erinni è una persona reale, che ha un problema reale e ha bisogno di confrontarsi.
Questo è quanto.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Però...se fossi entrata trovando un'accoglienza del genere sarei scappata a gambe levate.
> Non mi sembra una storia assurda...poi se c'è un'altra persona che mette in gioco il proprio nick presentandola a tutti...
> E' un peccato svaccare una discussione dopo così poche pagine, dai.


infatti. L'ho appena sentita

complimenti


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non stai credendo che sia una mia amica e una persona che davvero sta nella merda o sbaglio?


Senti Tebe, piantala ora .

Se è una tua amica, sto / stiamo aspettando ancora una risposta. Le ho posto una domanda seria e circoscritta.


poi tra i tanti che avevano dubbi hai trovato il pretesto per dirmi una cazzata. 

ti ho risposto per le rime e ancora stai qui al posto di Erinna? 

Io aspetto la Sua risposta.

NON la tua.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. L'ho appena sentita
> 
> complimenti


vivissimi aggiungo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

hai ragione mille , ma tu non ti sei presentata così.





MillePensieri ha detto:


> Però...se fossi entrata trovando un'accoglienza del genere sarei scappata a gambe levate.
> Non mi sembra una storia assurda...poi se c'è un'altra persona che mette in gioco il proprio nick presentandola a tutti...
> E' un peccato svaccare una discussione dopo così poche pagine, dai.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione mille , ma tu non ti sei presentata così.


Ma adesso, seriamente: ma che ha detto che t'ha infastidito tanto?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti. L'ho appena sentita
> 
> complimenti


Io non ho messo in dubbio la sua esistenza né la sua storia. 
Ho scritto la mia opinione e le ho dato il benvenuto.

Ma forse mi sento tirata in causa senza motivo. Mi dispiace per l'accoglienza che ha ricevuto. Tutto qui.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

oh che due balle...ora l ha sentita ... emica risponde questa. e meno male che l avevi avvertita..essenno' che succedeva?


Non è alla persona, ma come diavolo te lo devo spiegare, è all humus  di sospetto a causa di tutti che Tutti qui ne abbiamo, di sospetti appunto.


miiii asilo mariuccia proprio.

e comunque che due coglioni!


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vivissimi aggiungo.


ciao bella..non ho tempo di leggere..l'hanno attaccata le pie maestre????be'lo sapeva gia'no??qui'abbiamo 3 traditori e 134 cornuti.....salutamela..io sono con lei..ma questo lo sa gia'


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io non ho messo in dubbio la sua esistenza né la sua storia.
> Ho scritto la mia opinione e le ho dato il benvenuto.
> 
> Ma forse mi sento tirata in causa senza motivo. Mi dispiace per l'accoglienza che ha ricevuto. Tutto qui.



Mille, io non mi considero una persona maleducata. 

Detto questo, se insieme alla maggior parte di coloro che *COMUNQUE* hanno risposto, e non ad minchiam, credo che Erinni potrebbe ritornare e tutta sta storia del cazzo ( e mi scuso con erinni ) si scioglierebbe in un ATTIMO.


la storia del cazzo ovviamente non è quella di erinni, ma le mie e quelle di alcuni.


----------



## oscuro (20 Settembre 2012)

*bene*

Ora siamo apposto!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Io non ho messo in dubbio la sua esistenza né la sua storia.
> Ho scritto la mia opinione e le ho dato il benvenuto.
> 
> Ma forse mi sento tirata in causa senza motivo. Mi dispiace per l'accoglienza che ha ricevuto. Tutto qui.



complimenti non a te...anzi...sei come un raggio di sole qui dentro.

Il mio raggio di sole.
Ti leggo e sorrido.
Pure il tuo avatar mi mette di buon umore.


oddio sembra che ti broccoli ma voglio solo dirti che apprezzo tantissimo i tuoi modi.

la smetto



:bleah:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione mille , ma tu non ti sei presentata così.


E' vero,  però...non so, mi sono immaginata al suo posto e mi sono sentita male. Non saprei che altro dire.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao bella..non ho tempo di leggere..l'hanno attaccata le pie maestre????be'lo sapeva gia'no??qui'abbiamo 3 traditori e 134 cornuti.....salutamela..io sono con lei..ma questo lo sa gia'



no, dicono che Erinni non esiste.
I soliti teorici del complotto.
Tutto nella norma.
Sono talmente limpidi, loro, che...:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

io ci credo senz'altro ma secondo me andava detto all'inzio perché la ridarella dopo una storia sofferta stonava, per me è tutto qua.se ha spirito come dicevi non vedo il problema





Tebe ha detto:


> non stai credendo che sia una mia amica e una persona che davvero sta nella merda o sbaglio?


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, io non mi considero una persona maleducata.
> 
> Detto questo, se insieme alla maggior parte di coloro che COMUNQUE hanno risposto, e non ad minchiam, credo che Erinni potrebbe ritornare e tutta sta storia del cazzo ( e mi scuso con erinni ) si scioglierebbe in un ATTIMO.


No, non penso che tu sia maleducata, anzi.
E' una faccenda che si potrebbe chiarire subito, ho solo provato disagio immedesimandomi nella nuova utente.


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> complimenti non a te...anzi...sei come un raggio di sole qui dentro.
> 
> Il mio raggio di sole.
> Ti leggo e sorrido.
> ...


ma dai che qua sei trattata piu' che bene...

di che te lamenti?

fossi io Mattia allora ne avresti ben donde de lamentarte...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Mille, io non mi considero una persona maleducata.
> 
> Detto questo, se insieme alla maggior parte di coloro che COMUNQUE hanno risposto, e non ad minchiam, credo che Erinni potrebbe ritornare e tutta sta storia del cazzo ( e mi scuso con erinni ) si scioglierebbe in un ATTIMO.



Non riesco a non fare la battuta. micio perdonami :mrgreen:, qua ci stanno ignoranti che imparano, ma ad minchiam è latino ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: goglizzo va, non mi rispondere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::amici:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non penso che tu sia maleducata, anzi.
> E' una faccenda che si potrebbe chiarire subito, ho solo provato disagio immedesimandomi nella nuova utente.


t'immedesimi troppo...e nun va bene...


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Benvenuta amica di Tebe, vera, falsa, clone non clone...... tanto che cambia? se OTTIZZA qua si OTTIZZA la, se insulta qua si insulta la ad minchiam!! che cambia? :mrgreen:


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> complimenti non a te...anzi...sei come un raggio di sole qui dentro.
> 
> Il mio raggio di sole.
> Ti leggo e sorrido.
> ...


Basta! Troppo affetto! :bleah::bleah::bleah:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

*Erinni*



Minerva ha detto:


> io ci credo senz'altro ma secondo me andava detto all'inzio perché la ridarella dopo una storia sofferta stonava, per me è tutto qua.se ha spirito come dicevi non vedo il problema


Si. Lo potrà dire lei stessa se ritornerà qui e credo non si incazzi se dico qualcosa su di lei con me.
Ci conosciamo da moltissimi anni. Molto diverse.
Diciamo che..le ho svegliato un pò la vita, le ho fatto vedere percorsi che lei non aveva preso in considerazione e lei ha aiutato me in altri percorsi.
Ripeto.
Siamo molto diverse ma una cosa sono riuscita a trasmettergliela.
L'ironia.

Ci sono state volte che piangevamo eppure una delle due tirava fuori una cazzata splatter (lei è molto splatter) e ridevamo. 
Per poi ricominciare a piangere.
Sono protettiva nei confronti di Erinni, molto.
Perchè so che è una persona sensibile oltre quello che dovrebbe.

Mi arrogo il fatto di averla fatta diventare un pò più dura e molto, molto ironica ma...
Lei crede nell'amore. Crede nel matrimonio. Crede che bisogna sacrificarsi fino allo sfinimento per far andare le cose. 

Mi fermo qui
E scusa se ci ho messo dell'harmony.

Anche le Tebine hanno un cuore.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no, dicono che Erinni non esiste.
> I soliti teorici del complotto.
> Tutto nella norma.
> Sono talmente limpidi, loro, che...:mrgreen:



ahahhahah...e tu avresti inventato tutto..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:a che pro????mahhhhh..senza offesa per gli utenti diversamente invorniti, questo posto sta diventando un manicomio...meno male che ci siamo io e te


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> No, non penso che tu sia maleducata, anzi.
> E' una faccenda che si potrebbe chiarire subito, ho solo provato disagio immedesimandomi nella nuova utente.


Mi ha scritto che rientra stasera.


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Benvenuta amica di Tebe, vera, falsa, clone non clone...... tanto che cambia? se OTTIZZA qua si OTTIZZA la, se insulta qua si insulta la ad minchiam!! che cambia? :mrgreen:



una specie di latino Ultimo.:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si. Lo potrà dire lei stessa se ritornerà qui e credo non si incazzi se dico qualcosa su di lei con me.
> Ci conosciamo da moltissimi anni. Molto diverse.
> Diciamo che..le ho svegliato un pò la vita, le ho fatto vedere percorsi che lei non aveva preso in considerazione e lei ha aiutato me in altri percorsi.
> Ripeto.
> ...


l'ironia va benissmo ..però prima permetti che dai modo alle persone di conoscerti il minimo...e se ti leggono a ridacchiare ammiccante è logico che si irritino.soprattutto se sono in menopausa:mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> una specie di latino Ultimo.:mrgreen:



Ho la tosse la smetti!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahah...e tu avresti inventato tutto..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:a che pro????mahhhhh..senza offesa per gli utenti diversamente invorniti, questo posto sta diventando un manicomio...meno male che ci siamo io e te



Guarda...mi astengo dal commentare.....

a che pro?
Non lo so.
Non ho le sinapsi adeguate per partorire teorie complottistiche.
Sono una mente semplice come sai.

Questi giochi matematici da geni non fanno per me


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ironia va benissmo ..però prima permetti che dai modo alle persone di conoscerti il minimo...e se ti leggono a ridacchiare ammiccante è logico che si irritino.soprattutto se sono in menopausa:mrgreen:


Ragazze Minerva vi ha detto che siete in menopausa :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Basta! Troppo affetto! :bleah::bleah::bleah:



hai ragione.
stiamo affogando in un mare di vomito affettivo


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> stiamo affogando in un mare di vomito affettivo


Un altra goccia di affetto e giuro che mi innamoro e ti sposo. :clava:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'ironia va benissmo ..però prima permetti che dai modo alle persone di conoscerti il minimo...e se ti leggono a ridacchiare ammiccante è logico che si irritino.soprattutto se sono in menopausa:mrgreen:


hai ragione, però l'ho scritto nel primo post di risposta ad Erinni che la conosco anche al di qua dello schermo pensavo bastasse, e comunque tutte le mie spiegazioni sono rivole a Dammi un nome che continua a ronzare intorno presupponendo...pigliando per il culo...e tutto il resto.

Che dirti.
Ognuno...


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Un altra goccia di affetto e giuro che mi innamoro e ti sposo. :clava:



io sono lui


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono lui


Le bomboniere saranno dei secchi capienti.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io sono lui























































Che taglio brutto di capelli! t'immaginavo diversa :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahhahah...e tu avresti inventato tutto..:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:a che pro????mahhhhh..senza offesa per gli utenti diversamente invorniti, questo posto sta diventando un manicomio...meno male che ci siamo io e te


se, sta diventando....

da mo' che e' un manicomio qua?

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ragazze Minerva vi ha detto che siete in menopausa :mrgreen:


veramente parlavo di memiiiii


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha scritto che rientra stasera.


le porta le pastarelle per farsi perdonare?

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> veramente parlavo di memiiiii



ultimo mette zizzania!!!

:rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ci credo senz'altro ma secondo me andava detto all'inzio perché la ridarella dopo una storia sofferta stonava, per me è tutto qua.se ha spirito come dicevi non vedo il problema


Epperò pure tu ne hai di tare mentali. O sofferenza totale globale, oppure ridarella a crepapelle. Vie di mezzo, NO. Perchè, cazzo, rispetto per il pubblico in sala. E mamma mia. Stonava. STONAVA. Porca puttana.


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

*tebe=erinni*

asilo mariuccia è ora dell'appello


ahahahah


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> asilo mariuccia è ora dell'appello
> 
> 
> ahahahah


e la merenda dopo?

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ultimo mette zizzania!!!
> 
> :rotfl::carneval::rotfl:


Confermo!! :mrgreen:

Minerva doveva scrivere meglio, ne è capace, quindi ..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Confermo!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Minerva doveva scrivere meglio, ne è capace, quindi ..... :mrgreen:


Non è vero. Io l'avevo capita benissimo 

Firmato:

Tubarao Driver.


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Epperò pure tu ne hai di tare mentali. O sofferenza totale globale, oppure ridarella a crepapelle. Vie di mezzo, NO. Perchè, cazzo, rispetto per il pubblico in sala. E mamma mia. Stonava. STONAVA. Porca puttana.


ma quanto mi ami?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

bastardo:unhappy:





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io l'avevo capita benissimo
> 
> Firmato:
> 
> Tubarao Driver.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma quanto mi ami?:mrgreen:


Meno qualcosa, adesso di preciso non ricordo. Poi controllo.


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

*Minerva*

Meglio meglio mettere in chiaro, sto scherzando. 
























































Ma da quanto sei in menopausa ? ( ma da quanto non mi faccio gli azzi mia?) :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meglio meglio mettere in chiaro, sto scherzando.
> 
> Ma da quanto sei in menopausa ? ( ma da quanto non mi faccio gli azzi mia?) :mrgreen:


ma da oggi no?

che pirla...

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma da oggi no?
> 
> che pirla...
> 
> ahahahah



Senti schiappa! vai nel thread appena nominato te :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senti schiappa! vai nel thread appena nominato te :mrgreen:


so' scappati tutti...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a non fare la battuta. micio perdonami :mrgreen:, qua ci stanno ignoranti che imparano, ma ad minchiam è latino ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: goglizzo va, non mi rispondere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::amici:





voleva dire " *ad capocchiam"  :mrgreen:

*


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> so' scappati tutti...
> 
> ahahahahah


auhauahauaaahah


----------



## Ultimo (20 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> voleva dire " *ad capocchiam"  :mrgreen:
> 
> *


Ok annotiamo per i prossimi COMMENTI :up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Meglio meglio mettere in chiaro, sto scherzando.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma no, esorcizzo:santarellina::santarellina:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma no*, esorcizzo:santarellina::santarellina:


beata....


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Meno qualcosa, adesso di preciso non ricordo. Poi controllo.


dài che sei cotto. Benvenuta Erinni... non ho capito molto però, quindi conto sulla leggendaria discrezione di Tebe:mrgreenTebina scherzo, lo sai vero? bacini bacini...)


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài che sei cotto. Benvenuta Erinni... non ho capito molto però, quindi conto sulla leggendaria discrezione di Tebe:mrgreenTebina scherzo, lo sai vero?* bacini bacini.*..)


:unhappy:che roba loffia


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dài che sei cotto. Benvenuta Erinni... non ho capito molto però, quindi conto sulla leggendaria discrezione di Tebe:mrgreenTebina scherzo, lo sai vero? bacini bacini...)


ecco...ma sarai bad girl di brutto!
Io sono discretissima!

Mi astengo dallo spiegare guarda...anche io ho capito poco.
Ti dico solo che (giusto perchè sono discreta) ieri sera dopo un gran bel sesso con Mattia mi arriva un suo sms delirante con scritto COME SI CHIAMA IL SITO DEI TRADIMENTI DOVE SCRIVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII????????????

Mattia
-tebe, chi ti scrive a quest'ora?-
Io- Ma no niente è quella creti di Erinni che mi chiede il sito del giardinaggio dove scambio talee..- e intanto le rispondevo. MA SEI KRETI SUL SERIO! 
Morale.
300 sms  in cui a momenti alterni ci:
insultavamo, facevamo battutacce, tentavo di capire il suo embolo.

Stamattina altri sms.

tra l'altro.

Voleva mettere come nick Elfride.

Elfride?

Jesus.


lei comunque non ha il culo prensile ma ha le tettone.


che skifidor


visto che sono stata discreta?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *dài che sei cotto.* Benvenuta Erinni... non ho capito molto però, quindi conto sulla leggendaria discrezione di Tebe:mrgreenTebina scherzo, lo sai vero? bacini bacini...)


Di Minerva? No. Veramente. E' troppo stonata con se stessa, troppo attenta a quello che scrive, al modo in cui scrive. Molto artefatta e decisamente poco naturale. Tradita sicuramente. Le tradite del forum, a parte Circe che ogni volta che la leggo è da taglio ai polsi, ondeggiano tra la verginità più totale (parlo di verginità con altri) al classico "vorrei ma non posso" per tutta una serie di costrutti mentali e prese di posizioni morali di pura accademia che mi fanno veramente tenerezza. Ma da qui ad esserne cotto ce ne corre.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Di Minerva? No. Veramente. E' troppo stonata con se stessa, troppo attenta a quello che scrive, al modo in cui scrive. Molto artefatta e decisamente poco naturale. Tradita sicuramente. Le tradite del forum, a parte Circe che ogni volta che la leggo è da taglio ai polsi, ondeggiano tra la verginità più totale (parlo di verginità con altri) al classico "vorrei ma non posso" per tutta una serie di costrutti mentali e prese di posizioni morali di pura accademia che mi fanno veramente tenerezza. Ma da qui ad esserne cotto ce ne corre.


ah sì? e io a che punto della sinusoide mi trovo? lo sai che sono curiosa....


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ecco...ma sarai bad girl di brutto!
> Io sono discretissima!
> 
> Mi astengo dallo spiegare guarda...anche io ho capito poco.
> ...


scusa...ma in giornate dove abbiamo sterminatore e company che alternano insulti a ridarella convulsa permetti che alla nuova che s'affaccia ridendo diamo subito uno schiaffone?:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah sì? e io a che punto della sinusoide mi trovo? lo sai che sono curiosa....


Decisamente al vorrei ma non posso.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :unhappy:che roba loffia


bacini anche a te. Con tutte le parolacce che ho letto ultimamente ho bisogno di compensare:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Decisamente al vorrei ma non posso.


mi sa che stavolta hai fatto acqua... ma era difficile, lo ammetto:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

:unhappy:non voglio baci ma opere di bene  (palanche:dollari:?





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bacini anche a te. Con tutte le parolacce che ho letto ultimamente ho bisogno di compensare:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

non mi chiudete la parentesi che faccio un po' di corrente


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che stavolta hai fatto acqua... ma era difficile, lo ammetto:mrgreen:


Dici tu.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa...ma in giornate dove abbiamo sterminatore e company che alternano insulti a ridarella convulsa permetti che alla nuova che s'affaccia ridendo diamo subito uno schiaffone?:rotfl::rotfl:



hai ragione Min, chiedo venia.
la colpa è mia.
Lei è partita com'è.
Dolce e tutta introspettiva con mille paranoie e volevo smorzare un pò la tensione e allora l'ho fatta ridere.
So come farla ridere dopo anni e anni di conoscenza e so che ha apprezzato visto che ha riso.

Elfride, ma ti rendi conto?
Io devo capire da dove le è uscito.
Avrei capito sagawa...
Avrei capito el matador...

p.s. Anche lei ama i serial killer e quindi sa chi sono. E riderà. Non perchè non soffra. Ma perchè è ironica anche su se stessa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici tu.


una delle pochissime cose di cui ho contezza... è che IO POSSO. Qualunque cosa. Ne ho dubitato per un po' perchè mi ero persa... ma adesso non ne dubito più.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una delle pochissime cose di cui ho contezza... è che IO POSSO. Qualunque cosa. Ne ho dubitato per un po' perchè mi ero persa... ma adesso non ne dubito più.



Dici tu. (2) 

Amica mia, un conto è pensare di saltare il fosso, un altro è saltarlo effettivamente, quel fosso. Senza farsi male. Quando lo avrai effettivamente fatto, allora ti renderai conto che, si, potevi. O no. Perchè questi sono discorsi in cui si tirano le somme a consuntivo, non prima. Assolutamente.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Dici tu. (2)
> 
> Amica mia, un conto è pensare di saltare il fosso, un altro è saltarlo effettivamente, quel fosso. Senza farsi male. Quando lo avrai effettivamente fatto, allora ti renderai conto che, si, potevi. O no. Perchè questi sono discorsi in cui si tirano le somme a consuntivo, non prima. Assolutamente.


guarda... l'unica cosa di cui mi sono resa conto è che non riesco più a saltarli 'per la lunga'. Ma... in effetti... era una cosa stupida:mrgreen:, una smargiassata che andava bene un po' di tempo fa. E non è detto che non ci si faccia male a saltare... l'importante è avere ancora il coraggio di rifarlo, anche se ti sei fatto male.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guarda... l'unica cosa di cui mi sono resa conto è che non riesco più a saltarli 'per la lunga'. Ma... in effetti... era una cosa stupida:mrgreen:, una smargiassata che andava bene un po' di tempo fa. E non è detto che non ci si faccia male a saltare... l'importante è avere ancora il coraggio di rifarlo, anche se ti sei fatto male.



No, l'importante è starci bene. Non farlo per nessun'altro motivo che non per se stessi, ma non per dimostrarci qualcosa da soli. Non per avere delle conferme del potere o non poter farcela. Se ti fai male non devi per forza ritentare, non è come andare in bicicletta, che una volta che hai imparato non disimpari mai (ma rischi sempre di cadere, anche se con molta minor frequenza). 
E' qualcosa che ti deve venire dentro. E te la devi vivere bene. Altrimenti è meglio che rimani al vorrei e fine della storia. Un vorrei come un altro da mettere nell'armadio, e la vita continua placida e tranquilla.


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> non sei stata amata e sei stata tradita, ma questo non ti giustifica nel  fare dei casini in giro, impelagandoti in rapporti poco trasparenti.
> un sacco di gente si giustifica dicendo che si dà alla bella vita perchè ha sofferto e bla bla bla, ma la trovo solo un'infantile giustificazione.
> se il mondo è una merda, questo non ci giustifica nel momento in cui lo rendiamo merda ++,  per rivalsa e se qualcuno ci ha fatto soffrire non vedo perchè far soffrire qualcun altro che non  c'entra una sega ed è completamente incolpevole.
> ascoltami, gli intrighetti lasciali alle fiction dove garko esce nudo e implume dalle piscine.
> ...


Tesla....io non mi devo giustificare proprio con nessuno...vivo la giornata come una sfida, e faccio ciò che sento e mi va di fare...e tantomeno ho detto che il mondo è una merda....ho solo esposto un mio pensiero qui dentro come fanno tutti....per molti sbagliato...per altri condiviso....ma per chi come te lancia subito polpette di merda...bè....me ne sbatto proprio i sassofoni...!!!


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la faccio troppo facile ma non ho dubbi: l'amico con famiglia va allontanato; perché non ti ha cercato prima di intraprendere un rapporto tanto importante?
> ma se marco ti appaga come mai hai questi dubbi?


Saperlo.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Tesla....io non mi devo giustificare proprio con nessuno...vivo la giornata come una sfida, e faccio ciò che sento e mi va di fare...e tantomeno ho detto che il mondo è una merda....ho solo esposto un mio pensiero qui dentro come fanno tutti....per molti sbagliato...per altri condiviso....ma per chi come te lancia subito polpette di merda...bè....me ne sbatto proprio i sassofoni...!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl:
Donna mi hai fatto ridere dunque vivrai. 

[video=youtube;qOXN3X-ogdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOXN3X-ogdc[/video]

Io sono il conte...
L'uomo che lo mise nel culo alle parche no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

[video=youtube;uWTed4zYFLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWTed4zYFLE[/video]  


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l:


----------



## Erinni (20 Settembre 2012)

*Complimenti....*



MillePensieri ha detto:


> E' vero,  però...non so, mi sono immaginata al suo posto e mi sono sentita male. Non saprei che altro dire.



Sono umana.... ho una vita sociale, ho impegni di diverso genere come tutti voi....sono entrata qui per trovare consigli, confronti, magari qualche battuta per sorridere assieme a voi, distogliendomi dalle problematiche quotidiane, ma a quanto pare sto già sulle palle a molti, ma non è un mio problema, potete sempre andarvene...e non dico dove....in quanto TEBE, lei può dire ciò che vuole e quando cavolo vuole, e poi ancora, sto cercando di capire come cacchio funziona sto blog non sono abitudinaria, ma sono abitudinaria a leggere le stronzate che in molti dicono...buona serata...ma non a tutti!!!!


----------



## MillePensieri (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Sono umana.... ho una vita sociale, ho impegni di diverso genere come tutti voi....sono entrata qui per trovare consigli, confronti, magari qualche battuta per sorridere assieme a voi, distogliendomi dalle problematiche quotidiane, ma a quanto pare sto già sulle palle a molti, ma non è un mio problema, potete sempre andarvene...e non dico dove....in quanto TEBE, lei può dire ciò che vuole e quando cavolo vuole, e poi ancora, sto cercando di capire come cacchio funziona sto blog non sono abitudinaria, ma sono abitudinaria a leggere le stronzate che in molti dicono...buona serata...ma non a tutti!!!!


Ehm non ho capito se il mio commento è stato citato per ribadire quello che hai detto o come esempio di antipatia.
Ti ho sostenuta più volte per quanto riguarda la tua possibilità di raccontare e confrontarti, ho scritto anche la mia opinione e ho detto che mi sono sentita male nel percepire tanta ostilità e tanto dubbio nei tuoi confronti. Estrapolato dal suo contesto, il mio intervento sembra malvagio o carico di compatimento.


----------



## Minerva (20 Settembre 2012)

cominciamo dalle cose serie: puoi evitare di esagerare con tutti questi puntini?





ERINNI ha detto:


> Sono umana.... ho una vita sociale, ho impegni di diverso genere come tutti voi....sono entrata qui per trovare consigli, confronti, magari qualche battuta per sorridere assieme a voi, distogliendomi dalle problematiche quotidiane, ma a quanto pare sto già sulle palle a molti, ma non è un mio problema, potete sempre andarvene...e non dico dove....in quanto TEBE, lei può dire ciò che vuole e quando cavolo vuole, e poi ancora, sto cercando di capire come cacchio funziona sto blog non sono abitudinaria, ma sono abitudinaria a leggere le stronzate che in molti dicono...buona serata...ma non a tutti!!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


>


me ne dai un po'?


Joey Blow ha detto:


> No, l'importante è starci bene. Non farlo per nessun'altro motivo che non per se stessi, ma non per dimostrarci qualcosa da soli. Non per avere delle conferme del potere o non poter farcela. Se ti fai male non devi per forza ritentare, non è come andare in bicicletta, che una volta che hai imparato non disimpari mai (ma rischi sempre di cadere, anche se con molta minor frequenza).
> E' qualcosa che ti deve venire dentro. E te la devi vivere bene. Altrimenti è meglio che rimani al vorrei e fine della storia. Un vorrei come un altro da mettere nell'armadio, e la vita continua placida e tranquilla.


mi sa che parliamo di cose diverse: tu ti soffermi su cose piccole, ma quelle vengono di conseguenza. E io POSSO perchè VOGLIO. Ma mi sa che sto rubando spazio alla new entry.



ERINNI ha detto:


> Tesla....io non mi devo giustificare proprio con nessuno...vivo la giornata come una sfida, e faccio ciò che sento e mi va di fare...e tantomeno ho detto che il mondo è una merda....ho solo esposto un mio pensiero qui dentro come fanno tutti....per molti sbagliato...per altri condiviso....ma per chi come te lancia subito polpette di merda...bè....me ne sbatto proprio i sassofoni...!!!


Qui le uniche polpette che girano sono le mie. Non ascoltare Tebe, non mostrizziamo a prescindere qui. Cioè... ehm... non sempre. adesso leggo il resto


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi sa che parliamo di cose diverse: tu ti soffermi su cose piccole, ma quelle vengono di conseguenza. E io POSSO perchè VOGLIO. Ma mi sa che sto rubando spazio alla new entry.


Apparte che non sempre l'assioma volere è potere è dimostrabile, anzi, ma vediamo se ho capito giusto: stai dicendo che tu vuoi tradire?


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Tesla....io non mi devo giustificare proprio con nessuno...vivo la giornata come una sfida, e faccio ciò che sento e mi va di fare...e tantomeno ho detto che il mondo è una merda....ho solo esposto un mio pensiero qui dentro come fanno tutti....per molti sbagliato...per altri condiviso....ma per chi come te lancia subito polpette di merda...bè....me ne sbatto proprio i sassofoni...!!!



e meno male che ti avevo scritto di non farti partire l'embolo.
Jesus.


dai  ri registarti come Elfride, che Erinni forse non è il caso.







da adesso faccio finta di non conoscerti.


ma che termine è _polpette di merda?


_​E' davvero raccapricciante


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

ERINNI ha detto:


> Sono umana.... ho una vita sociale, ho impegni di diverso genere come tutti voi....sono entrata qui per trovare consigli, confronti, magari qualche battuta per sorridere assieme a voi, distogliendomi dalle problematiche quotidiane, ma a quanto pare sto già sulle palle a molti, ma non è un mio problema, potete sempre andarvene...e non dico dove....in quanto TEBE, lei può dire ciò che vuole e quando cavolo vuole, e poi ancora, sto cercando di capire come cacchio funziona sto blog non sono abitudinaria, ma sono abitudinaria a leggere le stronzate che in molti dicono...buona serata...ma non a tutti!!!!



minchia hai un embolone mica da ridere....


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ehm non ho capito se il mio commento è stato citato per ribadire quello che hai detto o come esempio di antipatia.
> Ti ho sostenuta più volte per quanto riguarda la tua possibilità di raccontare e confrontarti, ho scritto anche la mia opinione e ho detto che mi sono sentita male nel percepire tanta ostilità e tanto dubbio nei tuoi confronti. Estrapolato dal suo contesto, il mio intervento sembra malvagio o carico di compatimento.



non la conosco Mille.
Non so chi sia




Erinni esci dal corpo di Elfride!


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Apparte che non sempre l'assioma volere è potere è dimostrabile, anzi, ma vediamo se ho capito giusto: stai dicendo che tu vuoi tradire?


ma... secondo te... io mi metto a discutere in termine di ciò che posso e ciò che voglio per una tr... ehm, per un tradimento? ma non starei mica a fare tutte ste storie. Il mio discorso è molto più ampio. E comunque tradire non mi interessa affatto. Può interessarmi un uomo, non un tradimento.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma... secondo te... io mi metto a discutere in termine di ciò che posso e ciò che voglio per una tr... ehm, per un tradimento? ma non starei mica a fare tutte ste storie. Il mio discorso è molto più ampio. E comunque tradire non mi interessa affatto. Può interessarmi un uomo, non un tradimento.


No guarda, si parlava di tradimento. Non era più ampio, no. Parlavamo proprio di
quello. E quindi si, è vorrei ma non posso.
Se volessi buttarti con un paracadute potresti farlo. Se volessi fare rafting lo faresti. Ma tradire no. Anche
se volessi. Eh no.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No guarda, si parlava di tradimento. Non era più ampio, no. Parlavamo proprio di
> quello. E quindi si, è vorrei ma non posso.
> Se volessi buttarti con un paracadute potresti farlo. Se volessi fare rafting lo faresti. Ma tradire no. Anche
> se volessi. Eh no.


no. Il tradimento fine a sè stesso non mi interessa e non lo vorrei. Se mi interessasse un uomo e lo volessi... potrei. E' chiaro così? Visto che tu parlavi del tradimento. Io non mi alzo la mattina rimpiangendo i tradimenti non commessi, nè alcun uomo. Mai fatto vorrei ma non posso, ho sempre rischiato il tutto per ciò che volevo. Ti pare strano che io non abbia mai voluto tradire?


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> no. Il tradimento fine a sè stesso non mi interessa e non lo vorrei. Se mi interessasse un uomo e lo volessi... potrei. E' chiaro così? Visto che tu parlavi del tradimento. Io non mi alzo la mattina rimpiangendo i tradimenti non commessi, nè alcun uomo. Mai fatto vorrei ma non posso, ho sempre rischiato il tutto per ciò che volevo. Ti pare strano che io non abbia mai voluto tradire?


No. E' che è palese che se anche volessi un uomo non faresti alcunché, molto semplicemente. Nulla di male, eh. Però è così.


----------



## free (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe però leggere i primi due post uno in fila all'altro fa un po' ridere, con tutto il rispetto:mrgreen:
ma non potevate telefonarvi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> Tebe però leggere i primi due post uno in fila all'altro fa un po' ridere, con tutto il rispetto:mrgreen:
> ma non potevate telefonarvi?:mrgreen:



no. sempre orecchie indiscrete in giro.

maledizione


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No. E' che è palese che se anche volessi un uomo non faresti alcunché, molto semplicemente. Nulla di male, eh. Però è così.


Dici tu(1). Nulla di male, eh?:mrgreen: ma... non è così, ed i fatti mi cosano:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no. sempre orecchie indiscrete in giro.
> 
> maledizione


attenta ai gatti... quegli infedeli poi spiattellano tutto:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dici tu(1). Nulla di male, eh?:mrgreen: ma... non è così, ed i fatti mi cosano:mrgreen:


Eh no, perchè se non hai mai tradito, non provi desiderio di tradire, e non hai mai provato attrazione per un altro uomo, non ti cosa proprio un bel niente, signorinella.


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> attenta ai gatti... quegli infedeli poi spiattellano tutto:mrgreen:



spie?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccone un 'altra di livello,aggioniamo l'elenco:Trasparenza aut,massinfedele quasi aut..stamo ancora a ride,Cheater fuori sede, ha un viaggio sulla luna,marco:aut,complimenti vivissimi!!*Oscuro aveva torto*......!!


hai torto a prescindere :rotfl:

sorry, non ho resistito


----------



## Spider (20 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Riingrazia e prega Iddio che hai trovato Marco... 
non ti basta?
posso capir se c'è una mancanza, ma il tuo "marco",sembra che soddisfi..
allora cosa cerchi?
considerazioni, affermazioni,conferme della tua femminilità,
 quelle che mai hai avuto quando eri adolescente...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non riesco a non fare la battuta. micio perdonami :mrgreen:, qua ci stanno ignoranti che imparano, ma *ad minchiam* è latino ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: goglizzo va, non mi rispondere :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::rotfl::amici:


è fatto dello stesso latino di "Nutella nutellae" :carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ragazze Minerva vi ha detto che siete in menopausa :mrgreen:


dovevi dire che hanno rughe. menopausa suona nobile ... :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dovevi dire che hanno rughe. menopausa suona nobile ... :rotfl:


le rughe ce le avrai tu.

ma pensa questo


----------



## dammi un nome (20 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> è fatto dello stesso latino di "Nutella nutellae" :carneval:


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Ti parlo io il Conte in persona,
e a me non puoi di no:
Sai che è pericoloso.

A me Erinni piace da impazzire
Elfride sa da frigida e nn mi piace.

Dai su Erinni è solo caduta 
un attimo

nelle solite futili polemiche.

Benvenuta Erinni...
Evviva....

E suoniamo i saxofoni no?
E che problema c'è?

Pitosto delle ocarine...

[video=youtube;Ub3fq3mhIGU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ub3fq3mhIGU[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (20 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> le rughe ce le avrai tu.
> 
> ma pensa questo


:rotfl:

centrato!


----------



## Tebe (20 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti parlo io il Conte in persona,
> e a me non puoi di no:
> Sai che è pericoloso.
> 
> ...


hai ragione conte.

W Erinni!


----------



## Tr@deUp (20 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Oltre che confusa aggiungerei anche _felice_ ed il riferimento alla Consoli è voluto. 

Ti chiedi se si possono provare emozioni per due uomini. Ma che domande. La risposta sta proprio in quel termine _emozioni_. Non provi forse emozioni contemporaneamente per i tuoi genitori, per gli amici, per i figli, per l'amante? Ed in maniera asincrona non ha forse provato la stessa emozione, o sostanzialmente la stessa, per due persone separate tra loro dal tempo innamorandoti più d'una volta?

Il problema sta proprio in quel che cerchi. Se cerchi amore quello è normalmente preteso unico ed incondizionato ma ciò non toglie che si possano amare allo stesso modo, forse non con la stessa intensità o presenza, due _amori_. Sono stato tormentato per anni dal conflitto interno che provavo per due ragazze negli anni della mia adolescenza o meglio, della mia immaturità sentimentale...e infatti stavo con i piedi in due staffe per finire per lasciarle entrambe. 

E fin qui si è detto di te. 

Ma quel che mi lascia perplesso in tutto questo è il ruolo dell'amico che secondo me, annoiato dalla routine, sta quasi sicuramente tentando l'approccio nella trasformazione in _scopamico_ come si dice oggi, approfittando di questo tuo momento di insicurezza e forte del passato amorino da adolescenti. 

Occhio che allora avevate 17 anni e se l'altra sera vi siete_ limitati _ai baci (ah! come sembravano fantastici quei baci rubati vero?...) è solo perché probabilmente non era né il luogo né il momento adatto altrimenti sareste finiti dritti a letto.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, perchè se non hai mai tradito, non provi desiderio di tradire, e non hai mai provato attrazione per un altro uomo, non ti cosa proprio un bel niente, signorinella.



Ma tu non stai bene vero?
Che rompino che sei .... Briccone:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, perchè se non hai mai tradito, non provi desiderio di tradire, e non hai mai provato attrazione per un altro uomo, non ti cosa proprio un bel niente, signorinella.


Joey....
Joey....
Ti dico una frase che dice spesso mia moglie...

Non permetto mai ad un uomo di avvicinarsi troppo a me.
Perchè se poi lui mi piace
Non so come farei a dirgli di no.

Capisci Joey?
Ed appunto una tipa che non fa l'amicona e non dà troppe confidenze...

Ma dice sempre...che se lei vuole menarsi in leto un omo...ci mette poco eh?

Io comunque di Sbriciola non capisco proprio questo...
Cioè ha la fortuna di avere lui: il principe Lothar a portata che so di autobus...

QUello che noi non sappiamo...
E non sapremo MAI é:

Figurate se una come Sbriciola...casomai...facesse certe cose...casomai...

FIGURATI 
Se viene a raccontarlo qui no?

E in questo è molto ( paradossalmente ) Lothariana...no?

Da una Sbriciola...il massimo che sapremmo sarebbe...

Un tizio mi ha broccolato.

Joey...mica tutte hanno bisogno di ostentare i cicci che prendono come fossero dei trofei eh?

Voglio dire: 
Contegno e discrezione no?

Il discorso di certe tradite è questo.

Bon e se per caso trovo un ometto che mi piace? Come si mette a sto giro? EH?

In definitiva avrei molto da perderci?

Ok, se poi diciamo, che arrivati ad una certa età e maturità affettiva, sia difficile trovare chi vada a genio a noi e soprattutto chi a cui andiamo a genio noi....quello è tutto un altro discorso...


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Oltre che confusa aggiungerei anche _felice_ ed il riferimento alla Consoli è voluto.
> 
> Ti chiedi se si possono provare emozioni per due uomini. Ma che domande. La risposta sta proprio in quel termine _emozioni_. Non provi forse emozioni contemporaneamente per i tuoi genitori, per gli amici, per i figli, per l'amante? Ed in maniera asincrona non ha forse provato la stessa emozione, o sostanzialmente la stessa, per due persone separate tra loro dal tempo innamorandoti più d'una volta?
> 
> ...


e se eppur fosse stato?
finire in un letto... fine di un amore?
insomma, niente ci offende... 
vogliamo che la ragassa non sperimenti, con dovuta certessa, le " dimensioni" del suo ammmmoooore.!

Gretti sieti se vi fermate al fatto puramente fisico.. bisogna elevarsi, e dare la possibilità all'altro di sperimentarsi.
solo cosi capirà il vero amore, certo non con la infame rinuncia.


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e se eppur fosse stato?
> finire in un letto... fine di un amore?
> insomma, niente ci offende...
> vogliamo che la ragassa non sperimenti, con dovuta certessa, le " dimensioni" del suo ammmmoooore.!
> ...



Azz... Sarcasmo: mode ON, eh?


----------



## Tr@deUp (21 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> e se eppur fosse stato?
> finire in un letto... fine di un amore?
> insomma, niente ci offende...
> vogliamo che la ragassa non sperimenti, con dovuta certessa, le " dimensioni" del suo ammmmoooore.!
> ...


Ironia, sarcasmo, invidia o piuttosto *rancore* -che leggo spesso in te- a parte, per me può fare quel che vuole.
Vorrei solo le fosse più chiaro che sta cercando le gratificazioni perdute schermata da quel una volta è stato l'embrione di un rapporto tra un ragazzo ed una ragazza.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Azz... Sarcasmo: mode ON, eh?


io credo molto alle "dimensioni" dell'ammmmmoooooorrrre!!!!!!!!!.


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ironia, sarcasmo, invidia o piuttosto *rancore* -che leggo spesso in te- a parte, per me può fare quel che vuole.
> Vorrei solo le fosse più chiaro che sta cercando le gratificazioni perdute schermata da quel una volta è stato l'embrione di un rapporto tra un ragazzo ed una ragazza.


ma stai zitto... che quanto a morale, qui dentro basta e avanza, cerca di fare un discorso serio.
inutile propinargli i fantasmi del passato...
semmai se avessi rancore l'avrei proprio verso quelli come te, che continuamente,.
"Nessun perdono.... impossibile dimenticare... io sono perfetto... peggio del tradimento, meglio la morte".
bellissimi i valori che date...ma anche la mano che tendete...
perfetti non siamo, perfetti non pretendiamo...


----------



## Tr@deUp (21 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ma stai zitto... che quanto a morale, qui dentro basta e avanza, cerca di fare un discorso serio.
> ....
> perfetti non siamo, perfetti non pretendiamo...


Ma ti rendi conto del tuo limite? *Parli per frasi fatte*. 
Ti ho preso in giro nel tuo post sulla fenice e neanche te ne sei accorto.
Cosa sei? Una via di mezzo tra un don Abbondio ed un personaggio de "Il grande fratello"?


----------



## Spider (21 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Ma ti rendi conto del tuo limite? *Parli per frasi fatte*.
> *Ti ho preso in giro nel tuo post sulla fenice e neanche te ne sei accorto.*
> Cosa sei? Una via di mezzo tra un *don Abbondio ed un personaggio de "Il grande fratello*"?



indifferenza, coglione mio, mai sentito parlare di indifferenza?

sono molto peggio...
ma certamente meglio di te...
che ancora tj dibatti sull'ammmmmmoooooore e la dignità.
sciaquati la bocca, prima di parlare.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma tu non stai bene vero?
> Che rompino che sei .... Briccone:rotfl:



E' che sono una brutta, brutta persona. Ma proprio dentro.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Scusate l'OT Mi aprite un 3D e mi scrivete le frasi da annotare, sono troppe e mi confondo. 

Mi veniva da scrivere, scusate se sono in tema.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh no, perchè se non hai mai tradito, *non provi desiderio di tradire*, e non hai mai provato attrazione per un altro uomo, non ti cosa proprio un bel niente, signorinella.


Signorinello pallido, dolce dirimpettaio del quinto(?) piano, non v'è una notte che io sogni uno straniero, anche se son vent'anni che ne sto lontano. Per dire... dov'è il vorrei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> spie?


sono extraterrestri, in mezzo a noi da sempre. E sì, possono fare la spia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Joey....
> Joey....
> Ti dico una frase che dice spesso mia moglie...
> 
> ...


figurati che io le coppe le tengo in cantina... appese:mrgreen: assieme ai salami:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E' che sono una brutta, brutta persona. Ma proprio dentro.


mannò:mrgreen: volevi conferme?:mrgreen: Erinni?????? dove sei?????


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mannò:mrgreen: volevi conferme?:mrgreen: Erinni?????? dove sei?????


Della mia bruttezza interiore, dici? No no, già lo so.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> dovevi dire che hanno rughe. menopausa suona nobile ... :rotfl:


le rughe se la battono co' la cellulite...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (21 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:



ciao erinni....
ho letto un po qua e la...
beh ieri stavo er risponderti alla stessa maniera di tsla...perchè in effetti...torto torto non ha...

ma sai causa nottataccia e incubi...oggi mi viene da dirti

meglio sentirsi confusa e felice tra due uomini...
che averne uno solo e averlo dovuto dividere con un'altra no??



vabeh connettendomi seriamente dico che tifo per marco...
lascia perdere l'altro..ha famiglia...scocciaTURE NO??...


ciao...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Della mia bruttezza interiore, dici? No no, già lo so.


Non ti schermire... quando fai così sei proprio un tenerone...:mrgreen:


----------



## Rabarbaro (21 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Ciao Erinni!

La confusione che si ostenta è più spesso una scusa morale e sociale per il riprovevole di quanto non sia una vera ragione di tormento.
La vera discrezionalità prevede usi alternativi delle proprie pulsioni e ne limita modi e tempi per renderle coerenti e soddisfacibili, mentre una discrezionalità che è maschera di sensazioni, non meno di quanto non sia serva di certe fantasticherie, stenta a passare dalla fase di assaggio a quella di cernita.
Per tale ragione vai masticando senza soluzione di continuità tutti gli assaggi che trovi nel reparto gastronomia, senza mai scegliere cosa comprare per cena.
Corollari non immediati di questo comportamento sono primariamente il segure un regime alimentare scorrettissimo ed insano e, secondariamente, il non riuscire mai a tornare a casa, il che è ben peggiore del colesterolo alto.
E, se la casa sei tu e la dieta sana la tua serenità, ti ritroverai sempre fuori di te ed insoddisfatta.

Partiamo dal presupposto, molto fondato a dire il vero, che l'amore non esista, ne segue che ogni scusa altisonante ed empatizzante del dubbio fra gli accoppiamenti promiscui e la stretta osservanza monogamica viene a cadere.
Il bello ed il pernicioso sentimento cantato dai poeti e strimpellato dai cantanti sarebbe quindi una divinità pagana in una società in cui vige l'ateismo di stato, incompresa sai semplici e sbeffeggiata dai sapienti.
Al suo posto andrebbero sostituite utili considerazioni di materialismo sentimentale, chimica spicciola ed etologia dei mammiferi, le quali non sarebbero meno inutili a gustificare chi vuol unire il viscido col rodondante.

Supponiamo altresì che l'amore esista, ed abbia più facce e sfaccettature di quante tu ne possa trovare nel caveau della De Beers, na consegue che o è talmente vasto e coerente che la mente umana non potrebbe capirlo in un tempo di vita anche ragionevolemente loungo, oppure, sfruttandone l'ambiguita, si potrebbe prendere qualsiasi desiderio di soddisfazione personale, familiare o collettiva, ed ammantarla col nome d'amore, nella certezza che l'opinabilità massima del soggetto in questione farà da scudo ad ogni possibile confutazione.
Ferma restando, ovviamente, la riprovazione di chi, forte della stessa argomentazione, di amore in quelle cose non ce ne vede proprio.

In ogni caso, che esista o non esista, fai pure come se ci fosse e non ci fosse allo stesso tempo: per l'uno qundo sei con lui e per l'altro quando non ci sei.
Poi inverti le parti e sarà la stessa cosa.

Ma mai, dico mai, usarli contemporaneamente.
L'universo potrebbe collassare.


Ciao!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Erinni!
> 
> La confusione che si ostenta è più spesso una scusa morale e sociale per il riprovevole di quanto non sia una vera ragione di tormento.
> La vera discrezionalità prevede usi alternativi delle proprie pulsioni e ne limita modi e tempi per renderle coerenti e soddisfacibili, mentre una discrezionalità che è maschera di sensazioni, non meno di quanto non sia serva di certe fantasticherie, stenta a passare dalla fase di assaggio a quella di cernita.
> ...


Fantastico!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ti schermire... quando fai così sei proprio un tenerone...:mrgreen:


Comunque io al posto tuo un pensierino su Lothar lo farei. Dev'essere proprio un bel micione gattone tutto da arruffare. Poi boh.


----------



## Leda (21 Settembre 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Erinni!
> 
> *La confusione che si ostenta è più spesso una scusa morale e sociale per il riprovevole di quanto non sia una vera ragione di tormento.
> *La vera discrezionalità prevede usi alternativi delle proprie pulsioni e ne limita modi e tempi per renderle coerenti e soddisfacibili, mentre una discrezionalità che è maschera di sensazioni, non meno di quanto non sia serva di certe fantasticherie, stenta a passare dalla fase di assaggio a quella di cernita.
> ...



Questo me lo incornicio.

Applausi, Rabarbaro! :applauso:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Comunque io al posto tuo un pensierino su Lothar lo farei. Dev'essere proprio un bel micione gattone tutto da arruffare. Poi boh.


Non potrei. Immagino la scena: io e Lothar che ci incontriamo, ci guardiamo negli occhi... e ci cacciamo a ridere come due invorniti! no, non è fattibile:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non potrei. Immagino la scena: io e Lothar che ci incontriamo, ci guardiamo negli occhi... e ci cacciamo a ridere come due invorniti! no, non è fattibile:mrgreen:



Vedi, è che se proprio ingenuotta. Hai tutte idee tue in materia, ma fondamentalmente mica sai nulla di che, tutta fuffa in testa. E' che così si comincia. Col ridere. Il riso fa bene ed apre un sacco di porte.
Mica è mezzogiorno di fuoco. Quello casomai arriva dopo.


----------



## Salomè (21 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....*sono una donna ferita*...*messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo*....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...*ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto*...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Benvenuta Erinni.
In queste poche righe sento che vuoi giustificare la confusione che hai nella mente per come gli altri ti hanno trattata.
Riscoprendo te stessa con Marco, non è che sei "avida" di emozioni? E' questo che ti spinge da Massimo?
Io non so se tu sei una che crede nel destino o nell'ineluttabilità degli avvenimenti. Una fatalona o qualcosa di simile.
Spesso quando qualcuno del passato ripiomba nella nostra vita siamo portati a pensare che ci sia per forza un significato in quel ritorno. E invece no.
Il più delle volte si aggiunge confusione su confusione! Hai ritrovato un amico. Dici che ora potrebbe andare oltre.
Ma perchè fino ad ora non si è andati oltre? Che cosa ha questo periodo della tua vita di diverso dagli altri? 
Sei cambiata tu o è cambiato il modo in cui ti vedono gli altri? 
Io ti consiglio di lasciar perdere entrambi per un po'.


OT: e smettetela con 'ste storie. Le accoglienze ai nuovi arrivati non sono mai delle migliori ma secondo me state esagerando. Tebe non è stata una buona idea dire che lei è una tua amica prima che lei stessa si presentasse. :unhappy: Li leggo prevenuti nei tuoi e di conseguenza nei suoi confronti. 
Insomma minchiate da bulletti delle elementari.


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vedi, è che se proprio ingenuotta. Hai tutte idee tue in materia, ma fondamentalmente mica sai nulla di che, tutta fuffa in testa. E' che così si comincia. Col ridere. Il riso fa bene ed apre un sacco di porte.
> Mica è mezzogiorno di fuoco. Quello casomai arriva dopo.


Ma no... se passa di qui Lothar te lo conferma. Non sarebbe proprio possibile, credimi. Con tutto il rispetto per Lotharone che credo comunque confermerebbe: il rapporto che abbiamo noi è su un piano di cameratismo che non potrebbe virare all'erotico. E poi... magari lui mi ha vista e non sono il suo tipo, ci avevi pensato? Invece sei tu che hai le tue idee e vuoi che io mi ci adegui. Come dire: io non sono un'ingenuotta... sei tu che mi disegni così. Mi vuoi trovare un amante?:mrgreen: Va bene, accomodati.(Oddio... ma mi devo preoccupare? :mrgreen Però, prima, devi capire cosa potrebbe attirarmi in un uomo. Questa è la discriminante.  Altrimenti tienti l'immagine che ti sei disegnato anche se non mi fa molto onore, sarò la tua ragazzotta di campagna ingenuotta che rimane impalata davanti al fosso perchè ha paura di saltarlo.C'è di peggio, del resto.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no... se passa di qui Lothar te lo conferma. Non sarebbe proprio possibile, credimi. Con tutto il rispetto per Lotharone che credo comunque confermerebbe: il rapporto che abbiamo noi è su un piano di cameratismo che non potrebbe virare all'erotico. E poi... magari lui mi ha vista e non sono il suo tipo, ci avevi pensato? Invece sei tu che hai le tue idee e vuoi che io mi ci adegui. Come dire: io non sono un'ingenuotta... sei tu che mi disegni così. *Mi vuoi trovare un amante?*:mrgreen: Va bene, accomodati.(Oddio... ma mi devo preoccupare? :mrgreen *Però, prima, devi capire cosa potrebbe attirarmi in un uomo.* Questa è la discriminante. Altrimenti tienti l'immagine che ti sei disegnato anche se non mi fa molto onore, sarò la tua ragazzotta di campagna ingenuotta che rimane impalata davanti al fosso perchè ha paura di saltarlo.C'è di peggio, del resto.


Va bene. Cosa ti attira in un uomo?


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene. Cosa ti attira in un uomo?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma tanto adesso sai cosa succede? Arriva Minerva, la cazzia ben bene e le toglie il saluto per cinque minuti, e la nostra Sbriciolata fa retromarcia a velocità cosi elevata che i bip dei sensori di parcheggio infuriati si sentiranno fino lì.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tanto adesso sai cosa succede? Arriva Minerva, la cazzia ben bene e le toglie il saluto per cinque minuti, e la nostra Sbriciolata fa retromarcia a velocità cosi elevata che i bip dei sensori di parcheggio infuriati si sentiranno fino lì.


si Joey, pero' sto forum nun e' n'albergo...

o si?

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tanto adesso sai cosa succede? Arriva Minerva, la cazzia ben bene e le toglie il saluto per cinque minuti, e la nostra Sbriciolata fa retromarcia a velocità cosi elevata che i bip dei sensori di parcheggio infuriati si sentiranno fino lì.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ho i sensori però... non ne ho bisogno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> si Joey, pero' sto forum nun e' n'albergo...
> 
> o si?
> 
> ahahahahah


secondo te devo raccogliere la provocazione? Perchè mi sta provocando, vero? Chiedo a te perchè io sono ingenua:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Va bene. Cosa ti attira in un uomo?


Ok. Adesso devo andare in riunione. Cercherò di farti un ritratto, poi lo posto, promesso!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te devo raccogliere la provocazione? Perchè mi sta provocando, vero? Chiedo a te perchè io sono ingenua:mrgreen:


Iooooo? Guarda, siamo partiti da:



> ah sì? e io a che punto della sinusoide mi trovo? lo sai che sono curiosa....


per passare a:



> Mi vuoi trovare un amante?


fino a:



> Però, prima, devi capire cosa potrebbe attirarmi in un uomo*.*


Ecco. Cioè.


----------



## exStermy (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> secondo te devo raccogliere la provocazione? Perchè mi sta provocando, vero? Chiedo a te perchè io sono ingenua:mrgreen:


fai cio' che te senti...segui la corente...segui l'energia...

poi alla bisogna, ricordate che noi qua stamo......

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non ho i sensori però... non ne ho bisogno.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



intendi dire che non vuoi essere avvisata quando uno ti sta troppo indietro? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ok. Adesso devo andare in riunione. Cercherò di farti un ritratto, poi lo posto, promesso!


Sta bene. Magari esce una cosa tipo questo:


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:



Ciao Erinni, benvenuta!

Sentimenti ed emozioni puoi provarli per un numero imprecisato di uomini, non c'è nulla che lo impedisca.
Il casino nasce quando ti senti di dover decidere tra i due, quando senti il desiderio di fare una scelta, o quando ti chiedi se esiste un modo per "tenerli entrambi". Quando non ti è chiaro cosa sono queste "emozioni".

Ho l'impressione che il tuo problema sia che è arrivata troppa carne al fuoco dopo un periodo, chissà quanto lungo, di digiuno e aridità sentimentale.
Ci sono due uomini, ai quali tieni. 

Marco, non so quanto è intensa la storia o quel che è tra voi due. Non so neppure che tipo di prospettive avete, se essendo tu e lui liberi possiate pensare a una relazione.
L'amico di infanzia, di sicuro un poco idealizzato in quanto non consumato pienamente al tempo. E portatore di casini, in quanto impegnato.

Consigli, te ne può dare chiunque. Anche io, è facilissimo. E' facilissimo dire fai così e colà.

E in effetti, non resisto alla tentazione di dirti: l'amico è molto probabile ti possa fare del male.
Perchè è impegnato, perchè adesso sei, forse, una voragine di desiderio di attenzioni e amore, e se poco poco lui facesse marcia indietro -perchè sposato, tipo- ti farebbe un male boia essere "abbandonata" di nuovo.

Perchè non smettere di chiederti cosa provi, per un pò? Pensa a proteggerti. 
Eri serena con Marco? Bene. Vai. Senza chiederti perchè o percome. La risposta alle proprie domande spesso arriva dopo una maturazione anche inconscia. Non puoi continuare a guardare la pasta della pizza mentre lievita, altrimenti addio.

Per l'amico. 
Chiedigli cosa ama di te. Che cosa ama sinceramente di te, se per un tot di tempo non sa neppure che donna sei diventata? Chiedigli di descriverti la donna che ama o pensa di amare, e al di là del piacere che fanno i complimenti, guardati brutalmente allo specchio e chiediti se quella donna sei davvero tu.
Perchè è venuto fuori adesso? Che ha fatto tutto 'sto tempo? Che vuole da te?
Se ti ama, cosa può offrirti? Non dico in termini di separazione dalla moglie. Ma come pensa di farti stare bene ora? Cosa vuole?
Chiediglielo. Davvero.

Mi spiace ripetermi, ma... sei affamata d'affetto, e al di là di quanto puoi essere lucida e forte, in certe situazioni rischi di attaccarti a qualcuno solo per non perdere... non lui, ma una persona che ti vuole bene, mentre invece prima era tutto rovina e desolazione.

Non lasciare che questa situazione ti faccia del male.

Ora continuo a leggere.


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi sembri divisa tra due persone, una che ti ha dato prova concreta dei suoi sentimenti e una che dopo tanti anni è ancora avvolta da un'aura di bei ricordi, un uomo vero e uno idealizzato.
> La "stoccata cattiva" basata sulla mia esperienza fresca fresca è questa: in tempi di crisi il mondo è pieno di vecchi amici che ti considerano ancora speciale e vorrebbero offrirti una spalla su cui piangere...e non solo quello.
> 
> Comunque, benvenuta!



Quotone...


----------



## Nausicaa (21 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Sono umana.... ho una vita sociale, ho impegni di diverso genere come tutti voi....sono entrata qui per trovare consigli, confronti, magari qualche battuta per sorridere assieme a voi, distogliendomi dalle problematiche quotidiane, ma a quanto pare sto già sulle palle a molti, ma non è un mio problema, potete sempre andarvene...e non dico dove....in quanto TEBE, lei può dire ciò che vuole e quando cavolo vuole, e poi ancora, sto cercando di capire come cacchio funziona sto blog non sono abitudinaria, ma sono abitudinaria a leggere le stronzate che in molti dicono...buona serata...ma non a tutti!!!!



Quando ci si sente fragili è più facile sentirsi feriti, ok.
Ma n un forum sì è persone sì e no...
Al''inizio sei un nick, poco più. Non sarà bello nè giusto, ma è così. Non te la prendere per accoglienze che non ti fanno sentire a tuo agio.
Aspetta, non essere suscettibile e vedrai che qui ti ci puoi trovare molto bene


----------



## Ultimo (21 Settembre 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Benvenuta Erinni.
> In queste poche righe sento che vuoi giustificare la confusione che hai nella mente per come gli altri ti hanno trattata.
> Riscoprendo te stessa con Marco, non è che sei "avida" di emozioni? E' questo che ti spinge da Massimo?
> Io non so se tu sei una che crede nel destino o nell'ineluttabilità degli avvenimenti. Una fatalona o qualcosa di simile.
> ...



Quando ho letto il 3D, ho cominciato a scrivere e parlare di emozioni, sentimenti etc. avevo fatto una prefazione dove dicevo che non volevo rispondere ma parlare dello stato emotivo suo. 
Dopo non ho inviato perchè mi sono riletto ed ho capito che non ero stato capace di scriverlo.

Dopo ancora ho notato l'andazzo e mi sono stato muto.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non potrei. Immagino la scena: io e Lothar che ci incontriamo, ci guardiamo negli occhi... e ci cacciamo a ridere come due invorniti! no, non è fattibile:mrgreen:


SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...Capiterebbe proprio questo...

Ma sai una cosa...
Mi piacerebbe un gelato a quel chioschetto dei gelati...
C'è ancora?

Difronte al negozio di ferramenta...vicino al ceffè roberta...


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Iooooo? Guarda, siamo partiti da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lasciamo stare... sono troppo ingenua e vorrei tanto ribattere ma non posso:mrgreen: ho comunque raccolto la sfida nel forum libero. Scusa ancora Erinni per l'OT. E comunque vorrei che tornassi e spiegassi un po' meglio. ciao


----------



## Tr@deUp (21 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> indifferenza, coglione mio, mai sentito parlare di indifferenza?
> 
> sono molto peggio...
> ma certamente meglio di te...
> ...


Altra frase fatta. E priva della necessaria "c" davanti alla "q".
Non mi sembri tanto indifferente.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lasciamo stare... sono troppo ingenua e vorrei tanto ribattere ma non posso:mrgreen: ho comunque raccolto la sfida nel forum libero. Scusa ancora Erinni per l'OT. *E comunque vorrei che tornassi e spiegassi un po' meglio.* ciao


Cosa devo spiegare?


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Altra frase fatta. E priva della necessaria "c" davanti alla "q".
> Non mi sembri tanto indifferente.


tu però mi rubi il lavoro, e che caspita.


----------



## Tr@deUp (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu però mi rubi il lavoro, e che caspita.


Sono occasioni a cui non riesco a resistere!


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Cosa devo spiegare?


era riferito ad Erinni. Tu non sei Erinni. Ma forse vorresti esserlo... e non puoi.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era riferito ad Erinni. Tu non sei Erinni. Ma forse vorresti esserlo... e non puoi.


senti, dagli un appuntamento e non se ne parli più:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, dagli un appuntamento e non se ne parli più:mrgreen:


eh ma non posso, anche se volessi. L'ha detto lui, eh? Io mi adeguo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Settembre 2012)

:sbatti:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non posso, anche se volessi. L'ha detto lui, eh? Io mi adeguo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> era riferito ad Erinni. Tu non sei Erinni. Ma forse vorresti esserlo... e non puoi.


Eh?!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma non posso, anche se volessi. L'ha detto lui, eh? Io mi adeguo.


Ma che ti adegui. Non lo faresti e basta. Su. In tutto sto tempo non hai mai, mai fatto pensieri del genere, a detta tua, e adesso hai preso coscienza che volere è potere. E mica è così semplice, però. A parole sono bravi tutti, e penso che non ti capiterà mai perchè alla fine della fiera non vuoi che accada a prescindere, così da non dover scegliere, rimanendo però convinta che se avessi
voluto lo avresti fatto. E tutti contenti. Però non t'arrabbiare.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che ti adegui. Non lo faresti e basta. Su. In tutto sto tempo non hai mai, mai fatto pensieri del genere, a detta tua, e adesso hai preso coscienza che volere è potere. E mica è così semplice, però. A parole sono bravi tutti, e penso che non ti capiterà mai perchè alla fine della fiera non vuoi che accada a prescindere, così da non dover scegliere, rimanendo però convinta che se avessi
> voluto lo avresti fatto. E tutti contenti. Però non t'arrabbiare.



Forse, e come al solito avrò capito male, anche perchè tutto non ho letto.

Ma rispondo chiarendo quello che ho capito io, cioè, nella scelta dell'uomo ci deve essere la conoscenza di questo, e la conoscenza di cosa si cerca oltre il sesso nell'uomo, quindi il comportamento in società, il muoversi, l'atteggiarsi, i vari tratti somatici e via discorrendo. 

Benissimo, ora se io ritorno ragazzo, e ho in testa la maturità che avrei da adulto, mi vado a ricercare nelle esperienze una conoscenza che va ad hoc con i miei parametri, sesso, tratti somatici etc.... 

Ora, se io mi ritrovo ragazzo, e per mille motivi trovo una donna , un uomo, con cui credo di stare bene nonostante la mia poca esperienza, posso io dare a questa persona me stessa e viverci tranquillo/la? a mio parere si se questi due maturano assieme.
Posso io nel tempo magari frequentando un forum di tradimento farmi delle domande e pensare, azzo!! chissà come sarebbe stato se avessi potuto scegliere meglio in base a delle esperienze, oppure posso io pensare adesso di poter avere esperienze in maniera da capirmi meglio? si si può pensare. Ma se io adesso sto bene con il partner e faccio di questi pensieri, perchè li faccio? Forse perchè è normale farli, forse perchè è normale farsi determinate domande, come è normale porsi delle domande che non centrano nulla con questo tema, ma che centrano magari con lo sport o con altro. E fino a quando ci si confronta positivamente, allora tutto ben venga. 


Sperando sempre di non aver scritto cazzate( cosa difficile)


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Forse, e come al solito avrò capito male, anche perchè tutto non ho letto.
> 
> Ma rispondo chiarendo quello che ho capito io, cioè, nella scelta dell'uomo ci deve essere la conoscenza di questo, e la conoscenza di cosa si cerca oltre il sesso nell'uomo, quindi il comportamento in società, il muoversi, l'atteggiarsi, i vari tratti somatici e via discorrendo.
> 
> ...


Non è che hai scritto cazzate, non si capisce nulla. Però va bene eh, voglio dire: sul confronto ci sto tutto anch'io.


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non è che hai scritto cazzate, non si capisce nulla. Però va bene eh, voglio dire: sul confronto ci sto tutto anch'io.



auahuahahaahahahah:sbatti: meno male che alla fine noi due a qualcosa arriviamo, a non capirci mai:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (22 Settembre 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> auahuahahaahahahah:sbatti: meno male che alla fine noi due a qualcosa arriviamo, a non capirci mai:mrgreen:



ahahahahahah, che kreti che sei!

ahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (22 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahah, che kreti che sei!
> 
> ahahahahahahah



 Io non sono i tuoi coglioni ,tesoro!


----------



## Eliade (23 Settembre 2012)

Erinni ha detto:


> Confusa....da sempre....per colpa del mio ex, al quale tengo ancora....per colpa mia...separata da qualche mese ormai....ma la storia finita da tempo...forse anni....sono una donna ferita...messa da parte sentimentalmente...mi sono vista brutta per tanto tempo....troppo tempo....ma un giorno...qualche mese fa sono rinata....l'incontro con Marco mi ha fatta decollare...rivivere...in tutte le sue parti...anche sessualmente....mi sento nuovamente una donna appagata...e ora...da qualche giorno, ripiomba nella mia vita Massimo, mio tenero e dolce amico della mia adolescenza, lui ha famiglia....ma non ha mai smesso di amarmi e me l'ha confessato...mi tempesta di chiamate e messaggi, è presente...come comunque lo è Marco....mi fa provare anche quest'uomo non indifferenti emozioni, brividi....e ieri sera....ci siamo scambiati quei baci che mai ci eravamo dati a 17 anni ...era solo un rapporto platonico...ma molto intenso...ora....potrebbe andare oltre....ma si può provare emozioni per due uomini??..Uno per cose ...l'altro per altre...mi sento in colpa un pò...ma dopo essere stata tradita e non amata come avrei voluto...ora sono perennemente in conflitto....e non so..non so davvero....:unhappy:


Molto facile confessare questo e quell'altro, mandando decine di sms...posso farlo anche io se mi dai il tuo numero.
Lascia stare l'antico amore...


----------



## TaraEffe (24 Settembre 2012)

*rifugiarsi nel passato per paura di cambiamenti*



Tebe ha detto:


> Marco quello che ti ha riportato alla vita come donna. E non per un cazzo poco.
> Massimo...Massimo...un amore platonico idealizzato.



Quoto in pieno!
Inoltre... a volte si ha paura di guardare cercando cambiamenti, e ci si rifugia nel passato. Ed è così che saltano fuori ex, amici d'infanzia che rappresentano un campo conosciuto e (falsamente) più prevedibile.


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu però mi rubi il lavoro, e che caspita.


Il Maestrino è sempre il primo...
ormai devi cedere il passo.

puoi sempre andare a zappare la terra...
magari in buona compagnia.
sai che coppia!


----------



## Spider (24 Settembre 2012)

Tr@deUp ha detto:


> Sono occasioni a cui non riesco a resistere!


...gratificante come occasione, vero?
nella vita veramente ti accontenti di poco..
e ti rode parecchio che chi scriva peggio di te abbia molto più cervello di te, vero?

maestrinooooo, maestrinoooo dalla penna rossa..
ha dimenticato " ti" al posto di " tj ".


----------



## lothar57 (24 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ma no... se passa di qui Lothar te lo conferma. Non sarebbe proprio possibile, credimi. Con tutto il rispetto per Lotharone che credo comunque confermerebbe: il rapporto che abbiamo noi è su un piano di cameratismo che non potrebbe virare all'erotico. E poi... magari lui mi ha vista e non sono il suo tipo, ci avevi pensato? Invece sei tu che hai le tue idee e vuoi che io mi ci adegui. Come dire: io non sono un'ingenuotta... sei tu che mi disegni così. Mi vuoi trovare un amante?:mrgreen: Va bene, accomodati.(Oddio... ma mi devo preoccupare? :mrgreen Però, prima, devi capire cosa potrebbe attirarmi in un uomo. Questa è la discriminante. Altrimenti tienti l'immagine che ti sei disegnato anche se non mi fa molto onore, sarò la tua ragazzotta di campagna ingenuotta che rimane impalata davanti al fosso perchè ha paura di saltarlo.C'è di peggio, del resto.


 1234


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1234


puo'essere


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> 1234


eh?


----------

